# Survival while hunting 101



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Rule number one Do not hunt Bear with a camera.
Now I know it is cool to think of nature as your friend and all of mother earths creatures are one and all of that. How ever The Bears skipped that class . And sleep through the whole 60's thing. 
Rule number two do not hunt bear with a camera and if you are in woods and not well armed and see a Bear slow and quietly put some distance between you. Bears do not want to meet you they are not your friend. They are not cuddler's they are Meat eaters.
Student snapped final photo before bear attack in New Jersey | Fox News


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Dang. That does suck to go out like that. I feel for his friends and family. Tragic. But if I knew there were predators (bears) in the area, I would for sure want at least a .460 on my hip.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Rule number one Do not hunt Bear with a camera.
> Now I know it is cool to think of nature as your friend and all of mother earths creatures are one and all of that. How ever The Bears skipped that class . And sleep through the whole 60's thing.
> Rule number two do not hunt bear with a camera and if you are in woods and not well armed and see a Bear slow and quietly put some distance between you. Bears do not want to meet you they are not your friend. They are not cuddler's they are Meat eaters.
> Student snapped final photo before bear attack in New Jersey | Fox News


Darwin at work.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Looks like the gene pool got some needed chlorine.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Now I suppose they will demand warning labels on cameras, *"Warning, using this camera while attempting dangerous acts, including photographing wild animals, performing stunts on or in vehicles, skydiving, scuba diving, sewing, carving turkey, etc. maybe hazardous to your health and life."*


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

People are very dumb. I have seen people get within two to three feet of a bear and snap a picture.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Now I suppose they will demand warning labels on cameras, *"Warning, using this camera while attempting dangerous acts, including photographing wild animals, performing stunts on or in vehicles, skydiving, scuba diving, sewing, carving turkey, etc. maybe hazardous to your health and life."*


Nope. They need to put a warning sign on the bear.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

James m said:


> People are very dumb. I have seen people get within two to three feet of a bear and snap a picture.


Did the guy ask the bear to pose and smile for the camera?
View attachment 8344


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

On our ride in the Appalachian Mountains in May we encounter two Bear wife took a picture as we were leaving.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Running and splitting up the group were the worst mistakes. They should have armed themselves with clubs and/or rocks and stood their ground.

P.S. the anti-bear season crunchys are partially to blame for this. Bears that get shot at and run with dogs avoid humans.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Bears do that. Even in Jersey.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't think stupidity is based on geography.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> I don't think stupidity is based on geography.


You are obvious proof of that.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Bears are supposed to be leery of humans, if it doesn't take off when it sees you, it thinks you're food. I am not at all surprised by any of this. Isn't Jersey the state that was having a big problem with a bear season? Or was that PA? Seems to me the tree huggers got all up in arms because the state wanted to have a bear season which they hadn't had in decades which caused the bear population to explode. Maybe now they won't be upset if the hunters kill off a few bears.

-Infidel


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> Dang. That does suck to go out like that. I feel for his friends and family. Tragic. But if I knew there were predators (bears) in the area, I would for sure want at least a .460 on my hip.


Probably illegal in NJ


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The most dangerous bears are the ones that hang around dumps and campgrounds. These bears have become habituated to the human presence and are less likely to shy away. They may even equate your presence as a source of food, especially if they have been raiding left out food or campground coolers. It's not the bears fault they are doing what they have done for millennia, it is people who don't know how to conduct themselves in the woods or municipalities that are slow to relocate bears found at their dump istes.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Im over the border in Pennsylvania and they still have bear season. I forget where I was but there was a weight station. I don't go. People were freaking out last week when there was a bear up a tree. They shut the street and the police were there. It made the newspaper. 

It does seem like these people are a little slow. Its either they want to take a picture or shoot it and don't have the proper equipment or license.

It seems like some strange type of entitlement. Its like they are entitled to certain rights that I am not entitled to. Well I hate to say but I guess if you're that dumb you are entitled to be eaten by a bear. 

The case where the guy got three feet from the bear was about 4 years ago. There was a mom and two cubs in a dumpster every few days. A while later we started only seeing the one cub. But he was getting big. 200 maybe. The bear was making its way around a building and he went around and met it around a corner and snapped a picture. Probably not good to sneak up on it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Kind of like Democrats And welfare receiptants. Do not make the Bears dependent.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I look for an ear tag. Here in Idaho a plastic ear tag is a dead give away that the bear you are looking at has been relocated.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Seneca said:


> I look for an ear tag. Here in Idaho a plastic ear tag is a dead give away that the bear you are looking at has been relocated.


 And why did they relocate that Bear? Because it was creating problems somewhere else. Kind of sounds like Liberals and our Justice system


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If it were only that easy :lol: tranq them put a tag in their ear toss them in a grated culvert strapped down in the bed of a pickup and relocate them to a different neck of the woods. That isn't going to happen yet I'm smiling.

When a bear is reported as or determined to be a nuisance, they are tranquilized, tagged and moved to a distant location and released. If the bear returns to the area that he was causing the problem say a dump or campground, they either repeat the process and relocate the bear to another release site or destroy the bear. I use to camp in an area that was one of several release sites, so it would not be unusual to see a bear with a tag in it's ear. Never had a problem with them, of course I never did or do the stupid things that attract bears in the first place.


----------

